# Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?



## Viking30k (18. Juni 2017)

*Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Hi nach dem ich schon oft bei Re Buy verkauft habe und nie Probleme hatte wollte ich meine Xbox One Verkaufen die Konsole Funktionierte Einwandfrei und hatte keine Probleme Zeugen gibt es. Habe sie 1 Tag vor Verkauf extra nochmal Gestartet und Spiele damit gezockt kein Problem nichts.

Alles Sauber verpackt Inkl. Plastik Verpackungen wo alle Zubehör Teile drin waren 

Bekam dann die Rückmeldung Controller Fehlt ( Habe angegeben das kein Controller dabei ist) Konsole ist verkratzt ( Hinten sind Minimale leichte Kratzer aber so das genau hinsehen muss) Und würde keine CDs Lesen

Habe Rücksendung gewählt

Heute kam ich Dazu die Konsole zu testen alle Verpackungen Fehlen ein Kabel ( Zum Laden des Controllers) Fehlt 

Habe die Konsole angeschlossen und ein Spiel von Blu Ray Installiert funktionierte 1a also nix defekt ( Dachte ich) CD Rausgeholt und Kratzer festgestellt die vorher nicht da waren Nochmal eingelegt und dann noch mehr Kratzer drauf

Kurz Die Konsole verkratzt die Spiele Blu Rays was vorher 100% Nicht der Fall war kann ich da irgendwas tun nun? Wollte die eigentlich bei Ebay Versteigern aber so mache das Gewiss nicht


----------



## MfDoom (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Er redet von Rebuy als Käufer, das sind Beutelschneider. Ich würde als Erstes eine freundliche Email an den Support schreiben und darin um Klärung bitten


----------



## Troma_Fanboy (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Naja, der Käufer hat sicher schon eine Konsole, wenn nicht gar hundert davon 
Der verkauft wie gewerblich weiter. ReBuy ist keine Handelsplattform, sondern ein Händler.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus das ReBuy die tatsächlich zerstört hat.
Ich würde eher von einem Transportschaden ausgehen. Deine Möglichkeiten sind begrenzt und die Chancen stehen schlecht.
Ist es bei dem Streitwert sinnvoll eine Zivilklage einzureichen? Ich denke eher nicht.
Würde ein Richter dir oder deinem Freund glauben schenken? Ich denke eher nicht.

Dir bleibt wohl nicht anderes übrig als es unter Pech zu verbuchen.


----------



## spidermanx (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Hallo 

hier gibt es ja keine Rechtsberatung , aber Tipps sind ja erlaubt , geh doch mal zu einem Anwalt , was er dazu sagt . 

Lg


----------



## joyraider (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Er hat die Konsole an Rebuy verkaufen wollen und nicht gekauft.

Ich schätze mal das da die Post schuld sein wird , es ist ja vor 2 oder 3 wochen ein Video aufgetaucht wie ein Outsource Mitarbeiter die Pakete in den Bus wirft als wäre es Müll in säcken. Wenn du am Karton irgendwelche Beschädigungen siehst kannste dir vorstellen wo die herkommen .

Die post kann deshalb schuld sein weil der Laser sich vllt verstellt hat


----------



## Viking30k (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Danke werde es als Pech Verbuchen Zuviel Aufwand da was zu machen^^


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Hattest du die als versichertes Paket verschickt?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Hast du dir die Seriennummer notiert, ist das wirklich deine?


----------



## Viking30k (18. Juni 2017)

*AW: Rebuy Hat Xbox one Zerstört kann ich etwas tun?*

Jo war versichert Nummer habe ich leider nicht notiert weil ich sowas noch nie hatte^^


----------

